

Get some .ssh/id_rsa - daedalus2027
http://bitbin.it/EqSJo53f

======
mariocesar
Has a better effect if you filter just for _code_

[https://github.com/search?q=path%3A.ssh%2Fid_rsa&ref=sea...](https://github.com/search?q=path%3A.ssh%2Fid_rsa&ref=searchresults&type=Code)

